

Haml & Sass 2.2 Released - chriseppstein
http://nex-3.com/posts/84-haml-sass-2-2-released

======
chriseppstein
Over a year in the making, this is a huge release for haml & sass. Both have
new websites: <http://haml-lang.com> and <http://sass-lang.com>

~~~
hachiya
Congratulations to the author, Hampton Catlin, and he has many appreciative
users who are excited about these releases. Sass makes CSS so much better.

~~~
mhartl
This release is mainly the work of Nathan Weizenbaum and Chris Eppstein, with
a bunch of contributions from other Rubyists. I don't think Hampton worked on
this release, and he hasn't been active in Haml/Sass development for a while.
That's no knock on Hampton; there's just a tendency to give most of the credit
to the initial author of _anything_ (think Perl, or Linux), and in this case
other people deserve a bunch of credit, too.

~~~
chriseppstein
Mainly Nathan. I had 64 commits. Nathan had 661. There were a dozen or so
other contributors.

------
Keyframe
I still haven't updated, can anyone tell me is there a plan, or is it in as of
now, to have html attributes the output the way I put them in haml and not
alphabetically?

I've started using compass/960 a month ago or two, best thing since sliced
bread!

~~~
nex3
Yes, we intend to do this as much as possible in the future.

------
sant0sk1
Does this mean we can finally use Compass without all the Haml gem dependency
problems (or the edge-gem which has been recently employed)?

~~~
chriseppstein
Yes. I just released a new gem:
[http://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/master/CHANGELO...](http://github.com/chriseppstein/compass/blob/master/CHANGELOG.markdown)

~~~
Keyframe
I didn't have a chance yet to say thanks. I've asked about multiple load paths
watch on compass group and it works now, and cache issues (bugs) on windows
seem to be gone as of today - this is pure awesome!

~~~
chriseppstein
You're welcome! It's good to hear that windows is working better; send thanks
to Joe Wasson who submitted the patch that fixed it.

------
bradgessler
I can't say enough good things about Haml and SaSS. If you haven't used it in
any of your projects yet install it right now.

------
perezd
If you love SASS you should check out Compass as well, I use them together and
it makes my CSS so much easier to work with!!

<http://www.compass-style.org>

~~~
jimmybot
Haml, SASS, Compass all look really neat. Anyone have experience with
integrating them into Django or other Python framework?

------
sams
Sass makes managing css a breeze. Congrats to all involved

------
jpcx01
Awesome! Though... what happened to 2.1?

~~~
chriseppstein
Haml uses odd number for unstable releases, even numbers for stable releases.
2.1 became 2.2 when it got released.

